# Norwegian: handle (tennis racquet)



## jancho

Hello.

How would you say a "handle" (of a tennis racquet) in Norwegian? It is a noun. It is the part of a tennis racquet that a tennis player holds in their hand while playing.

a picture

suggestion: handle

Thank you.


----------



## kirsitn

I would say håndtak, but I don't play tennis, so I don't know if that's the correct technical term.

Handle does not exist as a noun in Norwegian, but "Å handle" is a verb which can mean either to act (intransitive verb) or to do shopping/buy something (transitive or intransitive).


----------



## henbjo

"Grep" is the closest term. It translates directly to "grip", but is in this case used as a noun describing the handle part of a racquet.


----------



## Huffameg

henbjo said:


> "Grep" is the closest term. It translates directly to "grip", but is in this case used as a noun describing the handle part of a racquet.



Or, in many circumstances, one can use "skaft".
I think I agree that in tennis "grep" would be best.


----------



## webchick

A handle does indeed exist as a noun in norwegian, and would be directly translated as "Et håndtak" but in tennis you would use the sister-noun "Et skaft".


----------



## aaspraak

webchick said:


> A handle does indeed exist as a noun in norwegian, and would be directly translated as "Et håndtak" but in tennis you would use the sister-noun "Et skaft".



*Handle* is not a Norwegian noun. The English noun _handle _can often be translated to the Norwegian noun *håndtak*. 

Here are some google images of _handle:_
http://images.google.no/images?hl=nn&q=handle&btnG=Biletsøk&gbv=2

In most cases I would use the word *håndtak* to describe what I see in these pictures, but on knives I would use the word *skaft*.


----------



## webchick

You are so right, aaspraak, confused about the word 'noun'  Thank you for correcting!


----------



## Grefsen

webchick said:


> You are so right, aaspraak, confused about the word 'noun'  Thank you for correcting!



Velkommen til nordisk språkforumet, *webchick!* 

It has been great having so many new members joining the forum recently!


----------



## Grefsen

aaspraak said:


> *Handle* is not a Norwegian noun. The English noun _handle _can often be translated to the Norwegian noun *håndtak*.
> 
> Here are some google images of _handle:_
> http://images.google.no/images?hl=nn&q=handle&btnG=Biletsøk&gbv=2
> 
> In most cases I would use the word *håndtak* to describe what I see in these pictures, but on knives I would use the word *skaft*.


*Tusen takk* for your very informative post.  The link to the pictures of so many different types of "handles" was quite helpful.


----------



## Cerb

From my time playing tennis I remember "grep" or "grip" (eng) as the name of the special type of tape you wrap around the handle. I'd also use "håndtak" for a racket.


----------

